# The boards don't send any email



## Dalan (Jan 20, 2002)

to my sneakemail address.

This means that I cannot activate Zan Thrax or Agnostic Paladin (I haven't made up my mind on using a new name or not) since I created them both with a sneakemail address. I can change them to my direct address and the board sends a reactivation email; but I can't get the reactivation codes to work.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2002)

Tell you what; send me an email from that email account, and I'll activate the account the hard way!  Kevin@kulp.org.


----------



## Dalan (Jan 20, 2002)

Done.
Thanks.


----------



## Zan Thrax (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmmm... Well, Zan Thrax has been activated now; I don't know if you did that already or not Piratecat (if so, what are you doing up so early?)


----------

